# Is there a general trend for growth?



## e.murphy518 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I adopted my first pittie pup 3 weeks ago. She is 6 months old, and ~50lbs. I know size is different for each dog, especially since she is probably a mix of some sort, but I was wondering if there was a way of estimating her final size? It doesn't really matter, I am just curious. If there isn't, maybe if anyone who had pups that were her size at her age, they could chime in with their dog's mature size?? Also, her back legs are longer than her front legs currently. Is this normal for puppy growth?

http://i.imgur.com/pjVr663.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/O7z4SEo.jpg


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Welcome! 

There are a few different approximate weight calculators I've heard of. Double the weight at four months is one, add half the current weight at 6 months is another. None of them are entirely reliable. It depends on genetics. Do you know her parents' adult weights? I believe my mutt pup was about 45lbs at 6 months and now she's about 62ish at 11 months.

She's what you would call "butt high". My female is too. It was a loooot worse when she was younger, she's mostly grown out of it now at 11 months but she still has poor angulation in her rear. Your pup may grow out of it a bit as she gets taller but probably not entirely. 

She's pretty


----------

